# Jaguar & Wolf Cichlids ( Tankmates )



## Phaisius (Feb 10, 2014)

Can you put these fish together in a big tank with out any dramas if you get them as Juveniles?

IF NOT
What is a good tank mate for a Jaguar Cichlid?

Thanks
PhaiSiuS


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Phaisius said:


> Can you put these fish together in a big tank with out any dramas if you get them as Juveniles?
> 
> IF NOT
> What is a good tank mate for a Jaguar Cichlid?
> ...


If you pair them up they'll work...female Jag and Male wolf or vice versa. I had a female jag with my male for quite awile until I wanted the keep him with a dovii female. I single male dovii will fillet a male jag ...it would just be a matter of time.


----------



## Phaisius (Feb 10, 2014)

thanks for the reply, 
I have paired a jag and a dovii they are both at 3cm.
Alot of people said they should be fine since they are introduced at a young age but may or may not have problem when they are older.
But shouldd be fine for now.

Thanks again


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

you don't have a pair if they are 3cm long... you have 2 fish though +)


----------



## Phaisius (Feb 10, 2014)

yeah i ment as in they are tank mates, My bad..


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd say go for male/female or female/female. Not like you can notice at 3cms... but you can trade in one if both are males later on.


----------

